# Jumbo Clark



## joe (Apr 11, 2006)

Has anyone sailed with or knows of an old school chum of mine ,Julien (Jumbo) Clark. He was on the Wave Sovereign 1956 about the time of Suez.Later in the late sixties I believe he was a bosun with BP tankers. He came from Gravesend and shipped out of the Tilbury Pool.Would love to hear from him and have some sad news for him. Joe E.


----------

